

JQuery Rewritten, Ground-Up, for Mobile HTML5 on iOS and Android devices - shiki
http://www.jqmobi.com/

======
vladikoff
I would like to warn the community and fellow developers about this project.
This project is full of misinformation, claiming "jQuery rewrite", "jQuery
language compatibility" and so on. Besides all the buzz words, the
disingenuous act of calling it "jQ.Mobi" is some kind of marketing scheme with
a misleading name.

Claiming a 'rewrite' is quite a stretch considering jQ.mobi contains 15% of
the methods that jQuery has. See <http://jsfiddle.net/danheberden/Gs7H8/>

Hope you all can take a few seconds and take a look at this issue on GitHub:
<https://github.com/appMobi/jQ.Mobi/issues/8>

Upvote with caution. Thanks.

~~~
danheberden
And i'm sure no one uses methods like on, off, live, delegate, data, splice,
slice, eq, add, addSelf, prevAll, nextAll, next, prev, siblings, children,
wrap, clone, detach, appendTo, serialize, animate, width, height, ready, type,
$.when, $.data, $.Deferred and more.

------
teyc
Not Jqmobi's fault, but some transitions (Slide up, Slide down, Flip) don't
render well on Android.

